# c.1992 DiamondBack Apex LE - Before and After



## ericagph (May 28, 2014)

Check out my 22+ year old DiamondBack Apex LE mountain bike with Shimano Deore groupset, ignored for the last 20 years, dumped in the garage for the last 10 years exposed to the weather and hard water, now fully restored. All it took was an overhaul: cleaning, new tires, spokes, chain, seat, cables, grippers.

Before: https://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img842/6944/xnuf.jpg








After: https://imageshack.com/a/img836/8179/1poc.jpg








Before & After: https://imageshack.com/a/img839/2367/cklm.jpg








Just wanted to show my 12 year old daughter that throwing away something isn't always the solution.

--eric


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks good.


Hope you didn't toss the water bottles and cages.


Steve


----------



## ericagph (May 28, 2014)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Looks good.
> Hope you didn't toss the water bottles and cages.
> Steve


Couldn't be helped. The plastic on the water bottles was too brittle it crumbled into dust. Kept the cages though but can't find a water bottle that fits.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Cages and bottles were worth more than the bike, ah well......

Looks like you did a nice job on it though, have fun!


----------



## ericagph (May 28, 2014)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Cages and bottles were worth more than the bike, ah well......Looks like you did a nice job on it though, have fun!


Thanks...

Yikes you are right...I checked ebay...those water bottles+cages are anywhere from $90 to $200 a piece. Oh well...they couldn't be used anymore...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

I hate yellow on cars, but I'd ride that!


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

How did you restore the color? 

I have an 89 MS Racing CR1 frame that turned that same mustard color. I can see bright yellow on areas that were covered by hardware.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Looks like he just washed it. Maybe a little lemon pledge too...


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Sweet, bikes deserve a second chance!


----------

